# My houseguest returns



## susieg (Aug 28, 2009)

Lola's friend Bailey is here again. The last time she stayed with me "someone" peed on the sofa. I'm watching her for an entire WEEK! This time I got my neighbor's keys so I can drop Bailey off at her own house next door when I go out. That way Lola can stick to her routine of staying in her crate when I leave. And no one will pee on my sofa!

Little Bailey is already settled in and stealing Lola's toys. Of course, Lola wants each toy she plays with and is barking at her to get it back. The last time she stayed here she cried at the door for awhile after he dad dropped her off, but I guess she remembers staying here before and didn't cry at all this time.

Its nice having two! Lola is SO happy to have her BFF here. She's going to be sad when the week is over to go back to being an only child.

I'll try to take some pics of the girls and post them soon.


----------



## DorothyS (Aug 11, 2009)

Sounds like you might end up with a case of MHS!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

susieg said:


> Lola's friend Bailey is here again. The last time she stayed with me "someone" peed on the sofa. I'm watching her for an entire WEEK! This time I got my neighbor's keys so I can drop Bailey off at her own house next door when I go out. That way Lola can stick to her routine of staying in her crate when I leave. And no one will pee on my sofa!
> 
> Little Bailey is already settled in and stealing Lola's toys. Of course, Lola wants each toy she plays with and is barking at her to get it back. The last time she stayed here she cried at the door for awhile after he dad dropped her off, but I guess she remembers staying here before and didn't cry at all this time.
> 
> ...


There's an easy remedy for that problem.


----------



## susieg (Aug 28, 2009)

Ha ha! I know, I really do want a second. The HOA rules for my condo building only allow one dog. Plus I wasn't ready for dog #2 until recently. Now that Lola is potty trained and her SA has improved I feel ready. 

I'll be moving soon. We recently bought a house in Orange County which is in escrow. So maybe once I'm settled in the new house 

Does the playing ever stop? They haven't stopped playing since Bailey got here! Poor Bailey is trying to nap, but Lola wants to play & keeps pouncing on her.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm excited for you about the move. As for the playing, they'll stop when they've had enough. Once they get used to being together it should calm down. Have fun with it.


----------



## susieg (Aug 28, 2009)

Two more days until Bailey leaves. I hate saying it, but I'm looking forward to her going home. Having two has been tough and I have mixed feelings about getting another. I love how they keep each other company and Lola is just so happy. But they wake up so early, Bailey sleeps soooo close to me and snores in my face. Her little body is like a heating pad and makes me so hot at night! Walking two can be a challenge. I would def have to get one of those double leash things so they walk on one leash together. Bailey barks at almost every dog we see on our walks, so Lola chimes in and they both start barking like crazy & I can't get them to stop. Lola never barks at dogs on our walks when its just us. I'm embarrassed to be that lady on the street with the yappy, little dogs! Lola also seems more excited to be around Bailey than she does with me. She hardly comes to me for attention now that she has another dog to play with.

Lola is getting used to having a friend around, she is going to be so sad when Bailey leaves. When I came home from yoga today she was barking in her crate. She hasn't barked in her crate in forever. Even though I've been leaving Bailey at her own house and Lola at my house crated when I go out, I think she's used to having Bailey keep her company and doesn't like being alone. Hopefully she'll get back into her normal routine once Bailey leaves. I would hate for her to regress on her SA progress b/c of it.

Today when I went to drop Bailey off at her house so I could go out, she escaped from her harness and ran back to my place full speed. Ohmygosh, I was HORRIFIED!! What would I have done if she ran into the street??!! I live in LA, so the streets are busy with lots of cars speeding by. I NEVER let Lola off leash in my neighborhood. Thank goodness she's ok, I can't believe she could houdini herself out of her harness so quickly! Poor thing doesn't like being left at her house alone either. I feel awful the way she looks at me with those big, sad chihuahua eyes, like "please don't leave me." She's a drama queen though, b/c I haven't left her for longer than two hours all week. 

Maybe when you have two of your own its different than having another person's dog stay with you. I love Bailey and she's a good girl, but I don't love her & know her like she's my own.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I know your heart stopped when Bailey escaped. Glad everything worked out. Maybe you can do short visits with the Bailey and Lola to keep them from missing each other. I was so happy to put my DD's Matilda on a plane when she stayed with us that 3 months, then turned around and adopted our little Galen who is a dream. BUT sometimes when I am doing something I think how nice it was with one.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I have 5 right now but will be going back to 3 in a few weeks. I'm a bit sad as I know I'll miss the fosters but actually had the thought that it would so much easier with just the 3! LOL Sounds kinda crazy doesn't it?


----------



## susieg (Aug 28, 2009)

FIVE?!! Wow, you must be superwoman, Ann! 

Sandi -- Bailey and Lola see each other almost every day, either at the park or we have playdates. So they'll still get to see each other when Bailey's dad gets home, they just won't be roommates anymore.

I think if I had two of my own it would be different. With Bailey here, every time I leave, I have to walk her over to her house with Lola. Then walk Lola back to my house and crate her. I haven't wanted to crate Lola and then walk Bailey to her house b/c thought Lola would freak out being in her crate if she saw me walking out the door with Bailey. It's become a bit of a pain, but at least I'm burning extra calories though right?!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Only for a little while, 2 are fosters that have been here for about a month. 

Crazy woman is more like it!


----------

